# Need Help with Plan



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright guys, found this on an American Flyer website and liked the HO plan. I need help determining curve radius's. I'm guessing 15" and or 18" mixed in. I like it's twists and turns!

The Link:

http://www.americanflyerdisplays.org/images/rrtrack_images/37003rrt.jpg


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

My guess
C1530 - Curved 15" radius 30 degrees (360 degrees in full circle - need 12 pieces)
C1830 - Curved 18" radius 30 degrees
S900 - Straight 9"
...


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

You might want to connect the inner and outer loops.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This would be a nice spot for a crossover?


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Ed, as far as I can tell, those big squares are 12" x 12". In HO, a single #8 turnout is about 12" long, and two joined together for a single crossover between tracks take up about 21". For a DOUBLE crossover like you show on your quick sketch, you're talking four turnouts and a crossing, or (roughly) 30" LOA. The addition of the crossing section between the turnouts also increases the spacing needed between the tracks. You might be able to do it with a double slip turnout (kind of pricey), but even that needs more real estate than is available at hand. And the trains still can't change direction without using the five-finger crane! You have to know the size of all the pieces in the puzzle before you can draw out a workable plan. I'm not a big fan of sectional track, and not a big fan of most "factory" layouts other than as a jumping off point; but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed

Did you notice that where you have indicated adding
turnouts (green) you are creating a reverse loop?

There is none where you indicate the double
crossover (red).

Don


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Don, look again; there is no reverse loop. Start anywhere on the layout and follow the track clockwise; there's no point where the train can actually go counterclockwise. Same if you go counterclockwise- it can't change to clockwise. There is a part of the inner loop where it appears to change, but it actually does not. You could run the whole thing with a single pair of feeders and never have a polarity problem; power loss maybe, but not polarity. The only way to change the general direction the train is running is with the "five finger crane"- pick the engine up and turn it around by hand.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jesteck said:


> ed, as far as i can tell, those big squares are 12" x 12". In ho, a single #8 turnout is about 12" long, and two joined together for a single crossover between tracks take up about 21". For a double crossover like you show on your quick sketch, you're talking four turnouts and a crossing, or (roughly) 30" loa. The addition of the crossing section between the turnouts also increases the spacing needed between the tracks. You might be able to do it with a double slip turnout (kind of pricey), but even that needs more real estate than is available at hand. And the trains still can't change direction without using the five-finger crane! You have to know the size of all the pieces in the puzzle before you can draw out a workable plan. I'm not a big fan of sectional track, and not a big fan of most "factory" layouts other than as a jumping off point; but that's just my opinion.


Well you say 12" for each, you have 24" plus between the 2 blue lines I drew now. The spacing can be changed.









It was just a thought, I like double crossovers. 

I was thinking this, not separate switches.












donr said:


> ed
> 
> did you notice that where you have indicated adding
> turnouts (green) you are creating a reverse loop?
> ...


No....I don't see a reverse loop? :dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, the old guy messed up again.

I did 'finger tracing' and got the loco turned around, but I was on the
wrong loop. You are right, there is no reverse loop.

I'll slink off with my head bowed and meditate.

Don


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Ed, that looks like a nice looking double crossover to use up front there. Shinohara/Walthers #6, right? About $100 list? Walthers site doesn't give the dimensions, but with a little flex track and curve adjustment it should work OK. They're a little hard to find, though, and I didn't see an equivalent Atlas or PECO anywhere, either. I sort of got the impression he was going with sectional track. I like a double crossover too;we just had to do it the hard way back in the day (80s).


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

jesteck said:


> Ed, that looks like a nice looking double crossover to use up front there. Shinohara/Walthers #6, right? About $100 list? Walthers site doesn't give the dimensions, but with a little flex track and curve adjustment it should work OK. They're a little hard to find, though, and I didn't see an equivalent Atlas or PECO anywhere, either. I sort of got the impression he was going with sectional track. I like a double crossover too;we just had to do it the hard way back in the day (80s).


The Walthers #6 crossover in code 83 is about 19 1/4" long and 3 1/4" wide. Code 100 is about a quarter inch longer same width. I've got one of each hanging in the closet, 
Couldn't get them to work, nothing wrong with the crossover but rather with where I had to put it. That and I didn't know what I was doing. 

One other thing is you'll need a couple of inches of straight level track leading and out for long locos and cars. It was the level part that got me. 

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jesteck said:


> Ed, that looks like a nice looking double crossover to use up front there. Shinohara/Walthers #6, right? About $100 list? Walthers site doesn't give the dimensions, but with a little flex track and curve adjustment it should work OK. They're a little hard to find, though, and I didn't see an equivalent Atlas or PECO anywhere, either. I sort of got the impression he was going with sectional track. I like a double crossover too;we just had to do it the hard way back in the day (80s).


Yes #6 and I think it said sold out on the site, I think.
$99 bucks.

I wonder where the OP is? :dunno:

Edit,
Under their picture it said this,
#6 Double Crossover
Walthers Part # 948-8812, p. 227 Walthers 2014 HO Scale Reference
HO scale, $99.99, not currently in stock at Walthers, Expected: Unknown


----------

